# How can you tell?



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

How can you tell if your rat "loves" you?


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: What if...*

Well, I guess Gus at least likes me...

He just did something unusual: pulled my hand into his cage, over to his bed, and groomed my hand for about ten minutes!

I'm so glad...I was worried.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Each rat has his/her own way of showing they care, just like people. Mostly they run to you, happy to see Mom or Dad, pee on you very happily LOL, some groom or lick you, some like to sit on a pillow nearby and stare at you, some like to cuddle near or on you...some like quick visits, check in and off...(girls mostly)...when they like you they have bright happy eyes.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I love the intense nibble power grooms Bert gives me after I cleaned his poops. He's like 'Now mommy, your hands dirty I wash them!" *grab lick lick nibble hair that isn't there lick lick nibble* XD

Odin is harder to tell if he loves me. He's a loner and very aloof but the other day he did something he has NEVER done in his life. You see I kind of forced socialised him for a while with not much luck. He's just afraid of anything out of his cage and I'm more of the school of thought 'well if he doesn't like it, he can stay by near his cage' I give him a table to run on though so he gets out of the cage time all the time, and he has gotten a BIT braver. But anyway I was sitting on the table and he CLIMBED ON MY SHOULDER! I was so happy, even if I did suspect it was just to get to Bert's half of the cage to beat the crap out of him for playing with Bastian his cagemate HOW DARE HE! But the fact he trusted me enough to DO That made me so happy! He also plays and grooms my hair.

Bastian is a licker, he licks licks looks cute and frolics around and has come around with forced socialisation. He used to be so hard to pick up and it's so much easier now! I'm so proud of the boy.

I think you just know by the little things you do. I'm sure Gus loves you if he is grooming your hand forever lol.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

all my girls rush to whatever corner of their cages i happen to be passing so i can tickle their noses, or its "please mummy, pick me, pick me!!).

and they climb on and off me when they are free-ranging, also do their secret rattie business in my shirt. and how could i forget their licking, nibbling, testing all my earrings for quality (haha!), and the cleaning out of my nostrils and ears...


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> some like quick visits, check in and off...(girls mostly)


That's ours. "Just checking you're still here... you can skritch my back if you like... okthxbyeeee... weeeeeee!!" :lol: Our youngest mixes it up a bit with a bit of neck snuggling here and there.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

u no ur rats love u wen they share their food with u.

mine bring me food to check its ok lol

u wuld thought i learnt after the toast insident well the rats were out and my mom broght my dinner in mash beans and burgers well cody climbed on my shoulder while toby tryed 2 eat my mash and roobs ran off with a buger. i dont wanna share my food! i mean they dont so y shuld i lol


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

My girl licks me everytime I stick my hand in the cage...and sits in my lap when its play time. The boys...pee on me.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

So is peeing a compliment?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

'Course it is.


----------



## jando426 (May 15, 2007)

Well then my rat must deeply love me. And if peeing is a compliment, what is pooping on you mean? Is it like an honor?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

pooping is either the rat is scared or just has to go. peeing is either they are claiming you as their's all their's or they just had to go. depends on the ammount of pee they leave for you. a lot is they just gotta go a few little dribbles is "you're mine".


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

I love the message of "you're mine." A tiny little guy, telling the world that I belong to HIM!!! :lol:

Gus sometimes brings me poop in his front paws, like a gift. I don't know what that means, but I think it's probably what it looks like...a gift. Rats don't have much stuff that is "theirs," but their poop is definitetly "theirs."

I always imagine Gus saying, "And now, the human custom of the traditional 'Giving Of The Gift." He doesn't really know why we give things, but he knows that we do, and he wants in on it!


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Ahh such cute stories! I can't WAIT to get me some ratties


----------



## ManBeard (Apr 10, 2007)

My girls are the type who will use me as a ladder or hiding place durring play time. They (especially Plague) love to share food with me. By that I meen that if Im eating it, so are they, reguardless of whether or not its already in my mouth. Plague is a bit of a licker also.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

That's so funny! "Whatcha eating? Is it good? It smells good! I think I'll take some out of your mouth...after all, what's yours is mine, isn't it?" :lol:


----------

